# So different...just delivered two heavy giant bags of kitty litter, etc.



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber is buying Postmates. I just did a postmates delivery.... And went to pet supplies inc and when I came in I saw a shopping cart full of two big bags. When I tried to lift them, I realized they were extremely heavy. It was two bags of kitty litter etc! Lol. So I delivered them and the lady said that she had back surgery so I carried them into her house and then down into her basement. She was so grateful, thanked me a LOT, and she tipped $3









The HEAVIEST delivery of my life.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Did you clean the litter box too 😂


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Did you clean the litter box too &#128514;


@MontcoUberDriver my bro! You are so funny. Maybe she saw that I was a nice guy . You can sort of tell right away because of my enthusiasm lol. So that's when she said "I had back surgery could you kindly please bring them into the basement". But whatever. I am still happy 2 help


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

I had foot surgery Kim. Please rub my feet.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> I had foot surgery Kim. Please rub my feet.


@KevinJohnson my bro!!! :big grin: you made me crack up laughing... On postmates, I tried to take a screenshot but the app wouldn't let me for security reasons it said. But I only got paid $2.67 for the order! Considering that it was at least 50 lb for EACH bag, at least! if not more I feel like weight should have been a factor LOL! The bags were made out of some thick fabric that they carry dense sand in like at home depot. Like it was made of burlap. So that it wouldn't break. Still I had to carry them on the bottom. It was basically like giant bags of sand.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Going into a stranger’s basement? No thanks, I don’t want to end up in a hole, and someone telling me to “put the lotion in the basket”.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Going into a stranger's basement? No thanks, I don't want to end up in a hole, and someone telling me to "put the lotion in the basket".


KITTY LITTER COVERS THE ODOR OF







DECOMPOSITION . . .


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I delivered 8 cases of 40 packs of water up three flights of stairs. The beast that I am, I carried one on each shoulder. No tip. 😬


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Going into a stranger's basement? No thanks, I don't want to end up in a hole, and someone telling me to "put the lotion in the basket".


@DJJoeyZ !!! Wonderful my bro! I'm reminded of that movie silence of the lambs when you said that! Lol. Come to think of it, she was a little bit strange. During covid, why did she even ask me to come into her home?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Young Kim said:


> Uber bought postmates....


Is buying. It is still in process. The deal isn't expected to close until early 2021.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

@Young Kim is so nice!

HOW NICE IS HE?

He is so nice that when he was picking up a Popeyes order he helped a man who had both hands in a cast to the bathroom and held "it" for him while he peed.

He is so nice that while delivering an order he gave a sponge bath to a 600lb man who couldn't get out of his bed to answer the door.

He is so nice that once he let a drunk pax puke INTO his car from the curb so pedestrians wouldn't have to step in it.

He is so nice that a pax asked him to stop at Walmart and wait while he went in to do some shopping and he went inside and pushed the cart for him.

Need I go on? You'r a nice guy Kim!


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Seamus said:


> @Young Kim is so nice!
> 
> HOW NICE IS HE?
> 
> ...


@Seamus my brother! Haha on the third one.



tohunt4me said:


> KITTY LITTER COVERS THE ODOR OF
> View attachment 504991
> DECOMPOSITION . . .


@tohunt4me my brother! LOL!! The funny thing is as I was going back and forth I didn't see any cats! And the lady did seem very very "different" if you know what I mean.

And I did question in the back of my head about the back surgery because she was moving around and following me down the stairs without any trouble.



#professoruber said:


> I delivered 8 cases of 40 packs of water up three flights of stairs. The beast that I am, I carried one on each shoulder. No tip. &#128556;


@#professoruber my new friend! I do know what you mean. Even though she did tip me it was not much of a tip...$3



tohunt4me said:


> KITTY LITTER COVERS THE ODOR OF
> View attachment 504991
> DECOMPOSITION . . .


and another thing I thought was why was there literally almost 100 lb of kitty litter that she needed?! Now that you bring it up with a joke, it does make me curious. Because I didn't see any cats period and her basement was one of those dark unfinished basements that had long steep stairs to get down. I'm not making this up or exaggerating, it was dark and unfinished. So it was creepy down there.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Drop that crap on the porch and go.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

part-timer said:


> Drop that crap on the porch and go.


@part-timer my friend, perhaps u r right that I should have. This is the very first time in my life that I picked up something from pet supplies incorporated, especially two VERY big heavy bags of cat litter. When I showed up, she was just so overly thankful when I arrived that I'm guessing that she probably had over a dozen people cancel the order before she finally got them (i.e. she was waiting a LONG time for the order 2 be delivered). Each of those weighed more than the 45 lb weight lifting discs that I use for benching. Probably the previous drivers showed up, tried to lift the bags, and then just walked out while canceling. I never before knew Postmates does this kind of order. This was totally a first for me.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Have you tried task rabbit? Could be some good entertainment for us readers.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> KITTY LITTER COVERS THE ODOR OF
> View attachment 504991
> DECOMPOSITION . . .


@tohunt4me my brother!!! Really that is such a funny picture with the cat and human skeleton skull in the kitty litter box! that not only made my day, but that picture made my weekend! Thanks my brother for that.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> @part-timer my friend, perhaps u r right that I should have. This is the very first time in my life that I picked up something from pet supplies incorporated, especially two VERY big heavy bags of cat litter. When I showed up, she was just so overly thankful when I arrived that I'm guessing that she probably had over a dozen people cancel the order before she finally got them (i.e. she was waiting a LONG time for the order 2 be delivered). Each of those weighed more than the 45 lb weight lifting discs that I use for benching. Probably the previous drivers showed up, tried to lift the bags, and then just walked out while canceling. I never before knew Postmates does this kind of order. This was totally a first for me.


Trust me, I fell victim to the same thing when I first started. Be polite but firm. Say something like, "Doordash policy strictly prohibits me from entering anyone's home, this is for your safety and mine". I have said it so many times I am starting to believe it myself.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Young Kim said:


> @MontcoUberDriver my bro! You are so funny. Maybe she saw that I was a nice guy . You can sort of tell right away because of my enthusiasm lol. So that's when she said "I had back surgery could you kindly please bring them into the basement". But whatever. I am still happy 2 help


She could have had two big dudes waiting in that basement and made a skin shirt outta you!

Never go onto pax homes. Nope!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Young Kim said:


> Uber is buying Postmates. I just did a postmates delivery.... And went to pet supplies inc and when I came in I saw a shopping cart full of two big bags. When I tried to lift them, I realized they were extremely heavy. It was two bags of kitty litter etc! Lol. So I delivered them and the lady said that she had back surgery so I carried them into her house and then down into her basement. She was so grateful, thanked me a LOT, and she tipped $3
> View attachment 504983
> 
> 
> ...


And
Now
For something Completely Different . . .









( once they made Hemp Legal
They " Let the Cat Out of the Bag " ! )


----------

